# Stolen Labradoodle - Norfolk



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Cross-posted

DogLost - Lost: Labradoodle Male In East Anglia (NR21) 'WEAZEL'

"Cream/Apricot labradoole Unlawfully took,Stolen,by a person name Louise in the Fakenham area.She was looking after him after my husband had a heart attack,but unfortunately she has not return my puppy.The Police are involved.My Weazel been missing since Christmas2012.I believe she calling it Diesel,as she was trying to sell him on.I want my puppy back as soon as possible,any one who can help please contact the Police Sprowston team on 101.he been 9 months old now,Thank you all for your help 07835884406 or 01603 890046"


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im not trying to be cynical or cause an argument, but why didn't she go round to the woman's house and ask for the dog back?

Still, not a very nice thing to go through for both owner and puppy, especially as the husband wasn't/isn't very well. 

I do hope for a safe return.


----------

